# I am planning on building this workbench



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Instead of the osb board as the top I plan to lay 2x4s side by side
The diminesions are 37"tall 4' wide 2.5' long. 

Would that be heavy enough and could I attach a vise to that model and maybe drawers


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

******* chan said:


> Instead of the osb board as the top I plan to lay 2x4s side by side
> The diminesions are 37"tall 4' wide 2.5' long.
> 
> Would that be heavy enough and could I attach a vise to that model and maybe drawers



By side by side do you mean flat or on edge? A 2x4 top will have the tendency for the pieces to warp, and not stay flat. You could just frame out the top with some cross bracing recessed to set in 3/4" plywood or MDF (in one or two layers). You could allow for another 1/4" for tempered Masonite (hardboard) and its an inexpensive replaceable surface. Screwing the sheet goods to the frame will keep the top square and rigid. 

You could add drawers or vises.












 









.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is almost exactly the top of my workbench. I used 2x6x10's for the top on mine. It is not portable like the picture you showed as it is built on top of cabinets that are fastened to the wall. 

It is rock solid. It has a large metal vise on top. I covered it in 1/8" hardboard to get a smooth surface and so that it can easily be replaced when it gets too dirty and banged up. 

Plenty strong for whatever you want to do. I do not see any dimensions on your picture. Depending on the length I would recommend one or more supports in the middle.

George


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Look very familiar. Here is the small work bench that I have in the basement. I plan on changing the top one of these days. I also have a work bench in my garage that isn't too great either. But, they serve their purpose for now.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

A bench like that should be plenty to get you started, and something to be proud of for one of your first projects. It will would sure be a _long_ mile better than what I started on: scraps of 2x4 on the ground, with another couple 2x4s laid across them. 

I'd suggest paying extra attention to the legs to make sure they don't wobble, and if they do you can stiffen it up with diagonals or plywood on the back or sides, or by attaching to the wall studs on the side of your garage.


----------



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

*I would use mdf or ply*

I would use mddf or p[ly because at work I had a bench with a 2x4 top and it warped and was not a flat work bench do build projects so I took the top off put down 3/4 ply and then Masonite and it works great and if anyone messes up the top I change the masonite and it is good to go. since the change it has lasted 4 years


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok I will use 3/4 ply wood instead and what is Masonite and how much do u thing would a bench using my dimensions would cost


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

I think it would probably cost you about $65-75.

--2x4's = $10
--3/4" Plywood = $35
--1/4" Masonite = $20
--Screws = $8


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

crazytiki said:


> I would use mddf or p[ly because at work I had a bench with a 2x4 top and it warped and was not a flat work bench do build projects so I took the top off put down 3/4 ply and then Masonite and it works great and if anyone messes up the top I change the masonite and it is good to go. since the change it has lasted 4 years


The warp was probably because you used green wood.

I much prefer the 2x top to a plywood top. More mass to absorb and blows that I make.

George


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I have had a 2x4 top for 8 years now. No warping issues here and I love its mass. I was real careful selecting the boards. Really picked through the pile. Straight grain and I rejected boards that were noticeably heavy due to MC. The side benefit is IMO it looks much better that plywood. Just my$.02.


----------



## Jayreynolds (Jan 21, 2011)

I just finished organizing my workshop, and now project number 1 is a workbench. Mine will be similar to this, mdf top, shelf below, and going to build out a shelf for loose drawers. I'm excited and will try to share when I'm complete.

Just curious question, I'm gluing mdf to plywood to get a solid top. Should I also screw it in from below? Or I'm thinking the glue would hold it really well.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

George,

Just for clarification are your 2x's on edge or lay flat? I have been following this post (sorry for the hijack, although this is related) because I am about to build my own workbench. I was thinking solid core door underneath and then 2 x 3 's laid on edge and glue and screwed. I would shoot them through the planer & jointer first to get them nice and consistent.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know about George's but mine are on edge. The solid door underneath seems overkill to me. I dont know what advantage you would get by the 2x top on the door or am i misunderstanding your design? The door itself would make a good top.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*2" x 4" for the top, flat or on edge?*

To attach enough 2x4's edge to edge will require some clever
fasteners, clamps, threaded bolts and through holes, etc.
To fasten them together flat to flat, will only require some glue and screws/nails building it up like a tall sandwich, much easier.
Flat to flat will be heavy...that's good, you can still cover it with a thin plywood or hardboard/Masonite top.
If you get 8' 2x4's and cut them in half lengthwise you get 2 for 1 at about $2 or so each if I recall. That will make a 48" long bench...nice!
Check 'em down the length for "straight" with your eye first before buying them. You'll need to get good at that trick!
Make a mock up like this. OK this one is OVERKILL! I was just playin' with the corner joints to get extra strength ! This is a scale model measures about 2 1/2" x 5" on the top:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Pretty cool mockup Bill. You sure don't gather much dust. 


Given the choice between a plywood top and 2xs on edge I'd glue and screw the 2xs upright, and make sure to flip every other one opposite the ring pattern of the one next to it. Any tendency to warp would cancel out, though with KD pine you shouldn't have any warpage to worry about. If you go with plywood nothing wrong with that I just prefer a heavier bench. If you want heavy *and* plywood, use 1 1/8" and double it. It's expensive these days though, I bet. 



.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the pictures mine are going to be laud flat so each us four inches wide my shelf on the bottom will probably be plywood


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

******* chan said:


> ... mine are going to be laud flat so each us four inches wide ....


The nominal width of a 2 x 4 is 3.5" not 4" - but you would have a much sturdier top if you glue them together vertically vs laid flat side by side. 





.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you stand them up on edge and glue them face to face, You could get a pretty good top by jointing the top edge of each piece and then ripping them to width. If you take the 2x4 down past the rounded edges, when you go to glue them up, stand them on something flat, and the top edges should all be the same height with no reveals between the pieces. Better yet, if they were planed, or jointed to be face flat, you may loose up to 3/8" each or more, but when they got clamped, the top would look like butcherblock.

I made a plywood table top years ago with the plywood edges being up, all glued and clamped. The top was really wild looking with all that directional grain going on. Actually it was just a prototype which ate up a lot of scrap stuff I had laying around. I put a solid wood edge on it and topcoated with a clear film finish.












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bench plans*

Chan you said: 







*I am planning on building this workbench* 
Instead of the osb board as the top I plan to lay 2x4s side by side
The diminesions are 37"tall 4'(long) wide 2.5' (wide) long.
The length is the longest dimension, the width is less. 

Would that be heavy enough and could I attach a vise to that model and maybe drawers

What is your budget? 
Can you get any used lumber?
Workbenches can be made with salvaged or recycled lumber no problem. :yes:
What tools do you have at the moment?
Do you have *access* to any power tools like a circular/skilsaw, bandsaw or table saw?
Please list them so we know your capabilities.
Thanks :thumbsup: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Workbench mock up no. 2*

Chan,
If you use 2x4's on edge, as has been suggested, and leave some gaps for the legs to come through the top, the joints will be super strong. :yes: Then if you double up the legs and braces they will act like mortise and tenons. They will also be super strong at the base.:yes: This is a scale model and the dimensions aren't real critical for the real life version, except you need to plan out the number of 2x4 's for the width of top you want. Maybe this will give you a few ideas! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Workbench Mock up continued*

Hope this helps,  bill


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Bill, you must have some big guns if you can push a plane that size.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Chan you said:
> I am planning on building this workbench
> Instead of the osb board as the top I plan to lay 2x4s side by side
> The diminesions are 37"tall 4'(long) wide 2.5' (wide) long.
> ...


I am building the bench with my neighbor who has tons of saws and powertools so tool ain't a problem my budget at the moment is 50 Dollars but I am trying to get more


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you bill so much !! I am going to exactly that thanks for posting those pics I hope that didn't take to much of your time

I owe u one I will send u the pics of the finished product


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No problem Chan*

Glad to help out. I remember when my dad and I mostly my dad of course, built my first work bench when I was 6 yrs old. That was about 62 years ago. Actually I want to build one like the mock up also....I'll race Ya! :laughing: bill
BTW it took about an hour.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I can see right now we need a new section.

*Mockups by Bill.* 
Tell Bill what you are trying to build and he will build a miniature for you to use as a guide.


Hey Bill, I'm thinking of building a 435 room condo in my back yard . . . . . :no:




.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

TexasTimbers said:


> I can see right now we need a new section.
> 
> Mockups by Bill.
> Tell Bill what you are trying to build and he will build a miniature for you to use as a guide.
> ...


I agree bill is a master at woodworking


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Glad to help out. I remember when my dad and I mostly my dad of course, built my first work bench when I was 6 yrs old. That was about 62 years ago. Actually I want to build one like the mock up also....I'll race Ya! :laughing: bill
> BTW it took about an hour.


I'll send pics when I set my shop up I am going to start next Saturday I can't wait!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> I can see right now we need a new section.


*Mockups by Bill.* 
Tell Bill what you are trying to build and he will build a miniature for you to use as a guide.

Actually this is a "mock up" also from my album http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bandsaw/










_061 _




Hey Bill, I'm thinking of building a 435 room condo in my back yard . . . . . :no:

A birdhouse I assume.:no: Same as a mock up..no problem! 
Let me know how I can help, maybe a large hand plane?  bill


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

That picture with the plane was great. I had no idea the mock-up was so small.


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

I am almost done with my bench will probally be completed by Monday it costs me 35 dollars total cause I am using a scrap piece of plywood on top


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

make sure to post some pics when you are done


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

wilbwworker said:


> make sure to post some pics when you are done


I will


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

It's finished well mostly just need to finish with varnish and then I will post pics


----------



## maxwoodshop (Feb 7, 2011)

hey woodnthings i really like that idea with the legs coming up throug the top like that. just curious if spruce would be worth all that trouble? should i use yp in stead for a few extra bucks or is the masonite on top of spruse better? and are you guys getting masonite in 4 by 8 sheets or what?


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

It's not the best pic I will put better ones when the lacquer is done drying. 

The whole bench cost me 34.75 exactly to build the top was scrap my neighbor had so that saved me alot of cash

U can't really tell in this pic but there is a over hang in the back then that 2x6 on the end will be screewed into the wall studs but reason for over hang cause in garage there are cynderblocks that stck out and would leave a big gap from the wall.

Under the plywood is 2x4 on edge like. Woodnthings Idea

Thank you all for helping


I will post if I have any questions if u want to know design just ask very basic


----------



## maxwoodshop (Feb 7, 2011)

hey chan the only thing that i can see thats wrong with that bench, is that its not in my shop nice work!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice job*

That's a great job for your first bench. Now you can have a good place to wrk on other projects. You have a vise in mind or maybe pipe clamps and some round dogs? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Very well done. You should be proud of that! Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## JohnWP (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice job! :thumbsup: Maybe some bracing around the bottom of the legs for stability?

John


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

I am putting braces on it I am turning the braces into a shelf under neath


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Lookin great! You won't believe how much stuff you can put on a piece of pegboard that big. Nice job.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I built a workbench using some 2x4's, and a piece of 1/2 inch plywood for the top, ripped in half i was able to use some for the bottom shelf as well. It's 8 feet long, and made from 6-8 2x4's, and some hard board top. I think I spend about 30 dollars :]


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Reviving this old thread ...*

Lot's of threads on work benches here lately. Maybe some ideas here from the past when I made some scale model mock ups ....?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/workbench-mock-up-21997/


----------



## dg011 (Jan 4, 2016)

That looks great!


----------



## NoNails (Jun 6, 2016)

Chan,
Don't lie 2x4 edge to edge, you will be discouraged. I currently have a bench with 2x6 edge to edge atop a 2x6 and 4x4 frame of mortise/tenon/pinned joints and stability for me hand-planing is inadequate. A bench of this type would be OK for most tasks.

I am in the process of building another -heavy- woodworking bench of laminated Southern Yellow Pine (SYP) frame and a red oak top. My oak is 2x4 from a local sawyer in my shop drying, it will be laminated face to face resulting is a ~ 3.5+ thickness. This I know is overkill for most.

I would recommend a bench similar to the one I currently use, pics attached you can see it and some of the frame pieces I'm currently building for my new bench.

don


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks like ******* chan completed his bench six years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

